

The end of traditional venture capital - alexwg
http://www.infoworld.com/article/06/09/04/36NMmain_1.html

======
jksmith
This entry termed as "traditional" venture capital is accurate as I these SaaS
dev environments are still incubators of sorts, and still require a piece of
the profit. Problem is, the product is not as free-standing - your product is
very derivative and always has a bill to pay.

